# My First Prop



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so I have finished my first prop of the year. I know it's a little amateurish compared to the magnificent props you guys build but it's a start. I need to build my confidence up to try to do some more elaborate props but I have to say I think I like this kind of stuff and already have a couple of ideas for next year. This year will be used to help the Capt. finish the rest of this year's haunt. This prop was something I wanted to do for the Capt. I of course being new to prop building had to get a little advice on doing some of the techniques but all and all I did most of the work myself. The project materials are Styrofoam, celluclay, plaster of Paris, craft foam, acrylic paint, monster mud, liquid nails, blue shop towels, ribbon and fake jewels. So hope you enjoyed my little display. Be kind we all have to start somewhere LOL.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WooHoo ... another prop finished for this year's display!  Looks great and you did a wonderful job for your first prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, girl!

Okay, now that you've gotten your feet wet, get started on building a ship for the display


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome, love the touch of jewels!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job on the sign!! That's great for your first prop, and don't worry you'll soon be making incredible pieces like some of the others here!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job! I do not think it looks amaturish at all. You have to play to your strengths that is why make and takes and even just working with someone on a prop makes it better because everyone brings something different to the table. If you have an artistic fortay you should check out stolloween's web page. There are many other great sites among the forum members and this one is a good place to start.

http://www.stolloween.com/


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it is awesome! I have never made a sign out of styrofoam or anything by hand like that. If you dont like it you could send it to other pirate haunters on the forum hint...
GREAT JOB!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the nice words. Makes a girl feel welcomed and among friends. Looking forward to getting my hands into this prop making in the future.. THanks again:xbones:

And Erin think you already have a nice sign for your pirates


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I do have a great sign! But like pairs of shoes, you can never have too many . Keep up the good work can't wait to see more props in the future.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How did you make the letters?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Amaturism? I think not!! Hell, that is a great looking sign! - and it's your first prop? Paleeze!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i like it alot! gotta love pirates


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

The letters were printed on from my computer to the size I wanted. Cut them out of craft foam and painted them with a black spray paint and sponged them with a silver and a green pantene paint.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, I also will chime in and here say " no reason to be kind just for sake of being kind", you did a very good job. I think it looks very good. Now that you have the first prop under your belt, you can get building some more. It's also very cool to hear you say that you enjoyed making it. That is all it takes, you will be making more and bigger props soon.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is terrific. I think it looks as good as any sign I have seen. You have a talent hidden in there, get busy.  I am looking forward to seeing many more great props by you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great looking sign. And I love the added jewels. They will make the color stand out in the dark.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicely done there matey......!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good for you!! Great job


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. I really like the finish you did on the letters.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful sign!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice, I like to see every haunt/display with a sign. It lends an air of identity and sets the mood.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Its the first prop that gets ya hooked, no turning back now!

And the sign came out great!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks again for all the kind words. It makes a person want to get back into building more props... I am sure there will be more as this was a great experience and though at times frustrating the end result was better than I expected. Thanks again....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a great sign! Loving the details and the woodgrain is spot on!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great!!! Nice work!


----------

